# Alaska/Yukon July/August 05



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow. Great!


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

AWSOME ! Love wild nature.....


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

amazing


----------



## dewrob (Nov 9, 2005)

amazing stuff, thanx... North America has so much to offer nature wise...


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Sehr schön, danke! It's so vast and beautiful, looks really peaceful.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*thats some great stuff you got there! I first though alaska was boring but I see there is a lot more to do than play in the snow!*


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Breathtaking! :eek2:


So, this is you? 


davidkunz/VIE said:


>


Anyway, apart from the nature, which leaves me wordless, it always amazes me to see all those cozy cottages, a complete contrary to the usual impersonal architecture in the US!


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Love Alaska


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Fantastic landscapes..............can't say the same about the architecture, but I doubt you went there to see that (plus it could be worse)


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

seriously amazing photos...
that scene with the mountains covered with snow...just superb...it reminded me of goodies dipped in yogurt..


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

I envy you, David.


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Incredible!

Ah, to go to Alaska (or Yukon, or NWT...)...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Anyway, apart from the nature, which leaves me wordless, it always amazes me to see all those cozy cottages, a complete contrary to the usual impersonal architecture in the US!


Quite a late reply, but I do not know what kind of architecture in the US is "impersonal"?


----------

